# LED light strips



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Been doing a lot of night fishing lately and want to put in some red LED strips on the skiff. Anyone recommend some that have held up/wont break the bank?


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oznium.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hardluk81 said:


> Oznium.com


Second


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't get the cheaper ones with adhesive tape. I found the tape to not stick and had to make my own, which was a pain.

Anyone have better mounting recommendations besides tape?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hardluk81 said:


> Oznium.com


X3


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Don't get the cheaper ones with adhesive tape. I found the tape to not stick and had to make my own, which was a pain.
> 
> Anyone have better mounting recommendations besides tape?


The Oznium aluminum epoxy encased strips come with clear mounting clips that can be screwed in with small stainless screws. I installed these under my gunnels and they have been great.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I'd rather have a blue or green color but I think that red is the color that least affects your night vision, correct? It's probably the best color to use at night, I'm guessing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hawkman said:


> I'd rather have a blue or green color but I think that red is the color that least affects your night vision, correct? It's probably the best color to use at night, I'm guessing.


If you’re running lights during the day they won’t effect your night vision at all. 
I can run with my red lights on if I wanted to but I like it dark so I can just use a spot light now and then to get my bearings and look for odd things floating around where they shouldn’t be. I had green and they looked cool but even just turning them on once while running would kill my night vision.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Oznium aluminum epoxy encased strips come with clear mounting clips that can be screwed in with small stainless screws.
> View attachment 31272


I couldn't tell if these were sold "by the foot" or only in 1-foot lengths. Are yours long or do you just have a few one-footers here and there? If I've only got 5 feet of gunnel to work with, do I only need one foot under each side or should I run a 4- to 5-foot length?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hawkman said:


> I couldn't tell if these were sold "by the foot" or only in 1-foot lengths. Are yours long or do you just have a few one-footers here and there? If I've only got 5 feet of gunnel to work with, do I only need one foot under each side or should I run a 4- to 5-foot length?


The aluminum strips are 20”, two under each side would be perfect. They daisy chain so you can link as many or few as you need.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Hardluk81 said:


> Oznium.com


Another vote for these.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ...They daisy chain so you can link as many or few as you need.


Interesting that the site doesn't mention that in the description. The only FAQs are related to cutting them, not stringing them together...

EDIT: The images indicate that they can be linked b/c of the wires coming from both ends... it was the page on the _flexible strips_ that only mention cutting... my bad.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

From my experience the guys at oznium.com are pretty willing to answer questions quickly by email. 

I'm going to be ordering some 4 chip LED's soon. They give off a pretty good amount of light for such a small package. Check out the last page of my old build. I used just one 4 chip LED on each side of the console and one in the livewell.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/building-the-plytanic.16663/page-16

I'm also going to be ordering their 3w flood lights. For $20 each and barely any draw, I'm sure they will be great for such a small boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I designed the housings for Oznium’s 20 and 50 watt Eclipse LEDs for underwater use (docks and flounder lights). They are great people to work with and believe it or not they will fabricate custom LEDs and housings to fit your needs. I needed a better system to make their aluminum housings fit a PVC elbow fitting without having to use a heat gun to press it in so I drew up a housing that recieved 1” PVC threads and their machinist made it happen. At first they only offered 10 watt Eclipse LEDs and they listened to my needs and knew there was a market for 20 and 50 watt offerings so they now offer all three. Dream it up and they can make it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Was there a major cost for them making the custom stuff?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> Was there a major cost for them making the custom stuff?


I cut a deal with the owner because they still sell the upgraded Eclipse LEDs.


----------

